# SL 88 GRAND Damper Pedal - Help



## Berto1973 (Jan 22, 2021)

I read that someone had been having trouble with the dumper pedal setup.
I tried to follow the instructions, but unfortunately without success.
At the moment I use Kontakt & Pianoteq.
I am trying to use the sustain pedal of the KAWAI ES-110, because it supports half pedaling, the one that comes with the Studiologic, I know it was only On-Off and I have not connected it.
Could it be that the Kawai pedal isn't compatible with the Sl88-Grand?
The procedures I followed are connected the Kawai pedal on port 3 and also on port 4 and set in the Setup of Sl88, Pedal (Damper).
For now, thank you all for the precious support.


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 22, 2021)

I assume you mean the Kawai F-10H pedal. I will be surprised (and happy to hear) if you find a way to make this work. These darn pedal and not standardized. Even the "universal" ones can be hit and miss. But, double check that you are plugging the pedal jack into the right connection on the back of the SL88. You have both On/0ff and variable plugs.


----------



## Berto1973 (Jan 22, 2021)

Yes, I have the F10-H pedal which should also have the half pedal function. I tried to connect it all on port 3 and port 4 of the SL88, and set it as a damper within Sl88 software, but it doesn't work.
i read in the manual that these are ports for continuous control, i haven't tried port 1 and 2, and set it as a damper within Sl88 software, but it doesn't work.
You have a SL88 too. You say it's useless that I keep trying the 10-H pedal? Thank you for answering me


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 22, 2021)

I had to get a flashlight to confirm what ports 3 and 4 were. I had never seen those numbers on the back. But ya, I am loving my SL88Studio. Yes, I think it useless but only based on my experience with other pedals, so I may be wrong in this case. Here is an idea, if you happened to have purchased from Sweetwater, they provide tech support and should have a answer.


----------



## Berto1973 (Jan 23, 2021)

Ok, thank you, however can you confirm that you too have used port 3 or 4 to connect the sustain pedal?
Unfortunately I bought SL from another seller.
I have seen that it is easier to find support from those who already have it than from those who sell them .


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Berto1973 (Jan 23, 2021)

Thanks for your help, I attached the pedal that came with the SL88 Grand (VFP1), but logically it's just a switch, it doesn't support half pedaling. Tomorrow I will try to connect the Kawai pedal on port 1 as you did and see if it works.
Thank you very much


----------



## BassClef (Jan 23, 2021)

After buying the SL88Grand, I purchased a continuous (half-pedal) pedal... Roland DP-10, and use it in port #3 (marked continuous) on the keyboard.


----------



## Berto1973 (Jan 24, 2021)

I have tried the Kawai pedal in all the port and there isn't any possibility to use this pedal for dumper in the SL88-Grand. I have readed about the compatibility with Roland DP-10 that support the half pedaling in the SL-88. I have decided to buy it .-).


----------



## Berto1973 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi BassClef, thank you for your tip. Everything good with your SL88-Grand?


----------



## BassClef (Jan 24, 2021)

Berto1973 said:


> Hi BassClef, thank you for your tip. Everything good with your SL88-Grand?


Absolutely! Just wish I was a player and not a hacker!


----------



## gohrev (Jan 25, 2021)

Can confirm @BassClef 's set up — I use a SL88 Studio + Roland DP-10 pedal. Works like a charm.
Also, that pedal is really beautiful, sturdy; and the rubber mat is a bonus.


----------



## Berto1973 (Jan 26, 2021)

Finally today I have received Roland DP-10, and work very well.
Thanks at all for the support.


----------



## Simeon (Jan 26, 2021)

@Berto1973 , I know you are enjoying the SL88 Grand, it is a really wonderful controller. I think you would really love the SLPD-3. I like the fact that you can use all three pedals (including half-pedaling for the sustain) and only occupy one of the pedal input jacks. 
This frees up the others for expression and other controls. I have one of the switch controls act as a channel mute switch but it can be anything you want.

All the best,
Simeon


----------



## Berto1973 (Jan 27, 2021)

Hi @Simeon, thank you very much for the information, I had seen SLPD-3, and I think I will buy that, because in the end I can also use the other two pedals. I have seen your video a dozen times before buying the SL88-Grand, I was very undecided with the Kawai VPC1, I read many reviews on different forums that said that the SL88-Grand had a much heavier keyboard, instead I must say that it is absolutely delicious, it slips under your fingers.


----------



## Simeon (Jan 27, 2021)

Berto1973 said:


> Hi @Simeon, thank you very much for the information, I had seen SLPD-3, and I think I will buy that, because in the end I can also use the other two pedals. I have seen your video a dozen times before buying the SL88-Grand, I was very undecided with the Kawai VPC1, I read many reviews on different forums that said that the SL88-Grand had a much heavier keyboard, instead I must say that it is absolutely delicious, it slips under your fingers.


Yes, you will find having those extra pedals are really nice at times, especially when libraries support them, especially the Una Corda layers.

Around Christmas 2020 I had the opportunity of playing a Kawai digital piano that seemed to have the same action as the VPC1. I can tell you that it felt amazing, especially with the addition of the escapement. That being said, however, I still think the SL88 Grand hits a very special sweet spot in the features, keybed, and overall build quality that would be hard to beat, at least for me.

There has been some discussion on the MAudio Hammer 88. I would like to experience that keyboard just to have a better reference point for how it compares with the SL88.

All the best,


----------



## Berto1973 (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm sure the VPC1 is superior to the SL88-Grand. It's definitely on my list for a future update ... who knows ...


----------



## MusicStudent (Jan 28, 2021)

> There has been some discussion on the MAudio Hammer 88. I would like to experience that keyboard just to have a better reference point for how it compares with the SL88.


Simeon, this keyboard has gotten some poor press on the web. Having owned two prior shorter MAudio keyboards I looked pretty close at it prior picking up the current SL-88 Studio. Would be interesting to get you opinion if you can get you hands on it.


----------



## Moonbouncer (Oct 8, 2021)

BassClef said:


> After buying the SL88Grand, I purchased a continuous (half-pedal) pedal... Roland DP-10, and use it in port #3 (marked continuous) on the keyboard.


Hi BassClef, i'm having problem setting up the DP10 with the SL88, it seems that somethimes the DP10 does not react, it is not clear if it is an mechanical or electronic issue in the DP10 or some midi commands which are not arriving properly in the virtual instrument software (keyscape)

any help welcome, settings etc

PS i may assume the DP10 is in continous mode and not in switch mode ?


----------



## BassClef (Oct 8, 2021)

Moonbouncer said:


> Hi BassClef, i'm having problem setting up the DP10 with the SL88, it seems that somethimes the DP10 does not react, it is not clear if it is an mechanical or electronic issue in the DP10 or some midi commands which are not arriving properly in the virtual instrument software (keyscape)
> 
> any help welcome, settings etc
> 
> PS i may assume the DP10 is in continous mode and not in switch mode ?


Mine is working fine with the DP10switch in continuous mode (up) and plugged into SL88 port 3. It will not work in switch mode (down) in port 3, but will in port 1. I do remember a time LONG AGO when it did not work, but I do not remember what I did. Most likely I just unplugged/replugged everything and rebooted everything. Try reaching out to SL tech support via email for a solution. Good luck.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Oct 8, 2021)

I'm looking for something for my SL88-Grand. Can someone please explain the differences in these three pedal-units: 

VFP-3-10 $80

VFP3-15 $65

SLP3-D $100

The 10's switches are 'Normally Open'; the 15's 'Normally Closed'; The SLP3-D...?

And what works w/ my SL88-Grand?
​


----------



## cedricm (Oct 8, 2021)

I recommend you send an email to the Studio Logic support team, they are very friendly.
Me, I bought a cheap chinese pedal on Amazon (Amosic).
Checking on SL site, it seems you need the SLP3-D.


https://www.studiologic-music.com/products/slp3-d/


----------



## SchnookyPants (Oct 8, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I recommend you send an email to the Studio Logic support team, they are very friendly.
> Me, I bought a cheap chinese pedal on Amazon (Amosic).
> Checking on SL site, it seems you need the SLP3-D.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the push ( 'guess I was being lazy).


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 21, 2022)

BassClef said:


> After buying the SL88Grand, I purchased a continuous (half-pedal) pedal... Roland DP-10, and use it in port #3 (marked continuous) on the keyboard.


You did it again. My $19 M-Audio is not cutting it with my SL88 Grand and I was wondering what single pedal does the job, and your post is causing me to spend money.


----------



## MusicStudent (Sep 21, 2022)

cedricm said:


> Checking on SL site, it seems you need the SLP3-D.
> 
> 
> https://www.studiologic-music.com/products/slp3-d/


I come back and look at this pedal each year, but then I google the reviews and remember why I don't want this pedal. Let the buyer beware.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 21, 2022)

The SLP3-D works perfectly. Not sure what the complaints would be assuming you are using it with an SL88 Studio/Grand (SL88 Grand in my case). Music store sites have all very positive reviews as well. I've only had positive experiences with it.


----------



## Simeon (Sep 21, 2022)

storyteller said:


> The SLP3-D works perfectly. Not sure what the complaints would be assuming you are using it with an SL88 Studio/Grand (SL88 Grand in my case). Music store sites have all very positive reviews as well. I've only had positive experiences with it.


Yes, my experience as well with the SLP3-D has been great.
I did have a squeaky pedal at one time, but I was able to disassemble it and made some adjustments and it has been quiet as a..."mouse" ;^)


----------



## BassClef (Sep 21, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> You did it again. My $19 M-Audio is not cutting it with my SL88 Grand and I was wondering what single pedal does the job, and your post is causing me to spend money.


So sorry, but I need those commission checks from my product sales to keep rolling in!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 21, 2022)

Simeon said:


> Yes, my experience as well with the SLP3-D has been great.
> I did have a squeaky pedal at one time, but I was able to disassemble it and made some adjustments and it has been quiet as a..."mouse" ;^)


I'll eventually end up with the SLP3-D, just for right now I'm ok with a single pedal to stub my toe on.


----------

